# Pop-Up Blinds???



## arodgers21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a pop-up blind. Curious though, since they are so warm especially for bow hunting in Texas, does anyone ever have trouble w/ critters getting in, (i.e. snakes, scorpions, etc.)? I also am curious do people that own pop up blinds use them year round or seasonally. I am curious if people are starting to swing toward the pop up blind due to versatility rather than a fixed permanent stand that is where it is? Any response or insight would be greatly appreciated, and will definetley help me make a good decision. Last question, which pop-up would you personally recommend?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Up here in ND we don't have to worry too much about snakes and scorpions etc. And I don't leave my blind out for extended periods anyway. I may leave it overnight once in awhile, but usually I take it with me when I leave. The versitality was an issue with me, I can have a blind wherever I want to hunt out of. Better IMO than a fixed blind. Still, if I owned a real nice piece of property that produced a lot of deer, I would likely have a permanant blind on it.

I use this one:










Ameristep Intimidator

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I use a double bull Matrix.

I am the exact same as Huntin 1 if I had the prime land, I would have a perm. Otherwise I hunt out of my matrix, or a tree.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you guys take you blinds in and out with you every day or do you leave it in the feild so that the deer get used to it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Take it in and out. Brush it in! Or put it in an area they won't notice. AKA bales, belt, slough, etc.

If I plan on leaving something I like to make a blind out of trees, sticks with netting, and burlap! Not a huge fan of leaving a $400 bill out in the field even if it is posted!

Most of the time if a deer notices my blind I have already planned to pass, or have an arrow on the way. Out west is a whole different story!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I also take it in and out.

I have on occasion, while in the badlands, hunted the evening, left the blind there and then gone back out the next morning.

It gets brushed in well, but I just don't trust that it will not be stolen.

huntin1


----------

